# Had a happy surprise this morning!



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

When I got up this morning and started turning on the tank lights, I saw the glint of a small fish amongst the vast wisteria weeds. At first I thought it was a WCMM that had gotten sick, but upon closer investigation, ITS A BABY ROSY BARB!    I had no idea they were breeding. I haven't done anything to encourage them but I guess nature found a way anyway. I've only seen one, but as I said, the wisteria is really thick and weedy and hasn't been trimmed in awhile. I was going to do it this weekend but now I think I may wait. Don't want to inadvertently throw any eggs from anything away. This baby is about 2 cm right now, so I don't think its freshly born, was just hiding in the bushes until it was a safe enough size to venture out. With all of the carnivores and nippy fish in there, I don't blame it. :lol:


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

how cute! you should take a picture if it'll come out of the plants long enough


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I’m hoping to when I get home tonight. Its such a cute little thing!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats Boxermom hope the little thing(s) survive


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I think its got a good chance.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i always love those surprise. always feel great when a group of fries pop out of no where. by the way, that's a beautiful tank.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

